#ubuntu-tv 2011-11-03
<jussi> popey: you probably want to remove the VO from your flags, so you dont get auto opped everythime you join
<willcooke> Hi folks!
<willcooke> Thanks popey for setting this up for me
<popey> np
 * jussi bans willcooke :P 
<willcooke> :(
<jussi> nah, just kidding
<jussi> willcooke: tell me how to tar a dir from the cli. Im tired and the man page is doing my head in
<willcooke> tar -cvjf foo.tar.bz2 dir/*
<jussi> thanks!
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> caveat:  I haven't tested that
<willcooke> it might not, and probably wont, work
<willcooke> oh, an I assumed you want to compress it, which you might not want to.  "j" will create bz2 and "z" will create gz
<jussi> it appears to have works, lets see how we go
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-30
<tgm4883> Ubuntu TV UDS session starting in 10-15 minutes over in #ubuntu-uds-b3-m2
<tgm4883> live audio available at http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/b3-m2.ogg.m3u
<tgm4883> should be in 15 minutes, as the session starts at 5 minutes after the hour
<tgm4883> jhodapp, ping
<jhodapp> tgm4883, pong
<tgm4883> jhodapp, you comming to the session?
<tgm4883> B3M2
<jhodapp> tgm4883, is mhall there?
<tgm4883> yea
<jhodapp> tgm4883, alright I'll be there in a min
<tgm4883> ok
#ubuntu-tv 2012-11-01
<tgm4883> jhodapp, Does unity support disabling scopes, or is that built into the scope (IDK how the amazon scope gets disabled via the control center)
<jhodapp> tgm4883, I'm not familiar with how the disabling works either, but I do know that a scope can set the "scope" of participation that it wants
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I was thinking more along the lines of there needs to be a way to disable scopes/lenses from particular form factors
<tgm4883> ideally configurable by the user
<jhodapp> tgm4883, absolutely
<jhodapp> tgm4883, do you feel comfortable looking at the source for the privacy config panel?
<jhodapp> tgm4883, otherwise I can recommend who to talk to
<tgm4883> I could take a look, provided it's in python :)
<jhodapp> tgm4883, hehe, not sure
<jhodapp> probably python
<tgm4883> jhodapp, what package is that? I can't seem to search apt-cache with the right words
<tgm4883> mhall119, do you have an idea when we'll setup the weekly meetings? We'll want to put it in the weekly update
<tgm4883> jhodapp, speaking of weekly update, we should do one this week, but I'll be leaving friday at 6:00 AM
<jhodapp> tgm4883, I'm not sure what package that is
<jhodapp> tgm4883, I recommend searching based on the binary name of the system settings app
<jhodapp> tgm4883, a weekly update would be good, I leave tomorrow at 8 myself
<tgm4883> today's going to be a bit crazy with everything going on. Rather than meeting, I'll update the doc with what I know, and you can fill in anything I missed?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, is the remote control functionality that canonical is working on just in Unity, or also in the kernel?
<jhodapp> tgm4883, you'll want to ask Saviq that question
<jhodapp> tgm4883, I don't believe it's in the kernel though, pretty sure it's user level
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so the mythbuntu team could potential just test whats in the kernel right now and see if we can remove lirc altogether
<tgm4883> I'd like to remove it from our stuff if the kernel stuff is good enough
<tgm4883> to eliminate confusion
<jhodapp> indeed
<jhodapp> tgm4883, we could meet today to answer your questions and work on the update
<tgm4883> hmm, lunch, or between last session and dinner?
<jhodapp> tgm4883, sometime after lunch would work, do you have a slot where you don't have a session to go to?
<tgm4883> that would be right now :)
<tgm4883> the rest of the day is filled
<tgm4883> after lunch is lightning talks, so I suppose we could do it then
<jhodapp> tgm4883, yeah, it doesn't have to take long...just to help you keep going and get your questions answered while we're all in the same physical place
<jhodapp> tgm4883, so pick a time and place to meet, and I'll be there
<tgm4883> jhodapp, well it might take a bit longer than a few minutes. IIRC, the feedback we got in the session is that the format is bad
<jhodapp> tgm4883, right, my vote would be to not redo the format today but save that for when we're back home
<tgm4883> I was thinking along the lines of not changing the format, but instead just doing a whats new this week (don't list what is old), then once a month updating the "current status" page
<tgm4883> so the weekly updates are fairly short, but it's still easy to see the current status
<tgm4883> well, ~current
<jhodapp> yeah, I had similar thoughts
<jhodapp> we also might want to move to pushing updates when they happen, because sometimes on a weekly basis, there's not been much to push
<mhall119> tgm4883: let's chat next week to determine a day and time for our meetings
<tgm4883> Does anyone know who s2dar is?
<jhodapp> no
<tgm4883> ok, I'm guessing that nobody knows what this is then
<tgm4883> [s2dar]synchronization with laptop or mobile
<tgm4883> I can make guesses, but IDK
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> ok
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I've shared a new doc with you for the next update
<jhodapp> tgm4883, cool
<jhodapp> thanks
<tgm4883> it ended up being longer than I thought, let me know what you think
<tgm4883> it will be a bit longer than they will be in the future, as there is a lot of info right now
<tgm4883> also let me know if i'm wrong about the work items I added for me
<tgm4883> if canonical is going to do any of that scope/lens work, that works for me :)
<jhodapp> tgm4883, will do
<tgm4883> jhodapp, you want to discuss the update at 5:00?
<jhodapp> tgm4883, that'll be fine
<jhodapp> tgm4883, meet you in the lunch area
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> jhodapp, err, I mean 4:15
<tgm4883> the closign plenary is at 5:00
<tgm4883> Saviq, can I ask you a few questions about your remote work for the next tv update?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-11-03
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883  hey when you get the chance could you please send me a email (or whatever) of that pdf that you had Thanks. The one that we where talking about right before you meet up with Jim to talk about the weekly Updates changes to blog.
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I am looking over the etherpad from UDS and am going to add some more stuff and also change up some things (Just a heads Up)
<bobweaver> OMG I am about to snap at NUX it just dosent do what it is told !!!!
<bobweaver> I am trying to get the highlighter to work and lets just say that it will not work. Like when hovering over Or selected item in lens. I want it 2 b like the unity2d one where it is orange background Nux is not rendering it right !! time for me to take a break and work on something else
<bobweaver> Also I am not sure that I want to use stagging
<bobweaver> as there is only 6.6 in staging and unity is up to 7.0
<bobweaver> same deal with nux compiz ect it is all older stuff in the stagging server
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you around ?
<bobweaver> So I am reading that pdf that is located on the http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/10/18/call-for-more-active-community-participation/   *the launcher part*  and I am starting to make it and running into a major snag
<bobweaver> so the old "launcher" for the Unity 2d interface was kinda just a real simple 'LensBar' kinda, and that was going to be my apporch but here is the thing, I read that there should also be apps in the launcher, This woud be real hard for me to do in the time frame that we are looking at just because I would have to make it like a launcher/lensbar and this could cause confusion when not in form factor t v \
<bobweaver> So I propuse that it is just a 'lensbar' and that if a user wants to use applications then they can use the applications lens
<bobweaver> Drag and drop is a Hard thing to pull off at this time
<bobweaver> Drag and drop is a Hard thing to pull off with this amount time.
<bobweaver> *
<bobweaver> </days rant to mhall119 >
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  the more that I keep on thinking aout the fact that we can not call to services to *PLAY* live data, the more I am thinking that it is a good idea to hold of on Playing live data until the 3rd month of this cycle, this means that I will make or implant a player that can be in the dash that can and will read from frontend0 or what ever users set in the "backend" In the end I am thinking that the player its self can control the se
<bobweaver> ttgings of the frontend also but that is just a thought, So all in all for this 1st 3 month part of this cycle I would like to concentrate on making the guide data avilable in mythapi.py  then figuing out how I can 1 make levels or stackable previews for that and also a sold UI "fake lens" (RenderTVGuide.{cpp,h} )
<bobweaver> </days rant to tgm4883>
<bobweaver> popey,  where is the mailing list for this group located at ?  I thin k that all the stuff ^^^ ^^ would be much better in a mailing list. (also you are awesome !)
<bobweaver> <days rant to popey >
<bobweaver> Thanks
<popey> :)
<popey> ubuntu-tv@lists.launchpad.net
 * bobweaver saves to list of favorites 
<mhall119> bobweaver: I seem to remember there being a plan to allow arbitrary lenses to be added to the regular Launcher, but I don't know if that was ever implemented
<mhall119> if it was, you might be able to use the regular launcher, and just configure it to have lenses by default
<mhall119> bobweaver: could we just launch Totem in full-screen for playing videos?  IIRC, it can do a lot of streaming protocols.  It's not a final solution, but would work well enough while developing the rest
<bobweaver> I do not think that totem can support interfaces like that, or at ;least not on my box ?  or maybe I just do not know how to enable it, But I know that vlc can handle streaming dvr
<bobweaver> so does mplayer
<bobweaver> not totem I do  not think
<bobweaver> could be wrong ^^ but question is why and how are we going to be able too say pass that info over dbus ?  when there is no myth services api for the backend yet for that
<bobweaver> that is something that we would have to get in touch with the myth people and figure out, I know that mythavi would also work which is like a debugging player
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  maybe when you get back you would like to add to this
<bobweaver> mhall119,  untill something lands that can handle both lens and application launchers in the "launcher" it is going to be way to hard for me to write all that code
<bobweaver> *drag and drop* lensbar ++ launers
<bobweaver> launcher *
<bobweaver> and again this would require that LensView would have to be re-wrote and also i have a felling that that could lead to massive bugs for the desktop team
<bobweaver> I mean if the desktop team wants to take the time to write something like that then the more power to them but I am not going to do it.... well at least not for free
<bobweaver> I think that there should be clear boundrys between the Desktop and TV code
<bobweaver> like not try to work off each other
<bobweaver> if  Developers want it the other way then they them selfs can write the code
<bobweaver> So what I am saying is that there is only going to be the same thing that there was in the Unity2d formfactor TV
<bobweaver> a Lens bar (or calling that service) and making the Desktop launcher not launch at all
<bobweaver> I mean it could be like more bamf buttons but that would also cause massive buggs to pile up
<bobweaver> And in therory that is what I am going to do
<bobweaver> but only that
<bobweaver> so figure it like a bunch more bamf buttons that instead of leading to home lead to different lens, Just like Unoity 2d
<mhall119> bobweaver: I'm not quite sure what you mean by bamf button, do you mean running apps that show in the launcher?
<bobweaver> no the Ubuntu button that is in the launcher that loads the dash
<bobweaver> the only reason that it loads the dash is because the dash is set to be hidden
<bobweaver> so I thought that I would try and change that that was my 1st thought (not a good one :) )
<mhall119> oh, the bfb
<bobweaver> yeah I call it the bamf sorry
<bobweaver> I am wrong in the nameing but like mine more :D like the bamf badd a$$ mother .....
<mhall119> bamf is the window-matching framework used by Unity
<bobweaver> oh great
<bobweaver> :)
<mhall119> it links an X window to a .desktop file
<mhall119> it's how Unity groups windows by app
<bobweaver> also makes sense
<mhall119> I suppose you could make the TV Launcher functionally the same as the desktop LensBar
<mhall119> but then it won't support apps
<bobweaver> that is 100% whta I saying :)
<mhall119> drag & drop probably won't be needed for the TV
<mhall119> I can't imagine that being an easy task with a remote
<bobweaver> would be much much easier, it is the fact that drag and drop is what would make all the bugs and code hard to maintain
<bobweaver> at 1st
<bobweaver> not that it could not happen in the future
<mhall119> could you use the same code that does D&D for the desktop?
<mhall119> so that all the bugs would at least be in the same place
<bobweaver> yeah but then the painting of the launcher would also be off
<bobweaver> kinda
<bobweaver> ererrr
<bobweaver> so like that is alot of work
<mhall119> ok, I think it'll be fine not to implement D&D
<bobweaver> and I would like to see this thing get off the ground and there is a Sh%^ ton of work to do
<mhall119> yeah, I know
<bobweaver> Like i have to rewrite all the previews also
<mhall119> that's why I kept asking you at UDS if you were sure you had everything you needed :)
<bobweaver> that is going to be alot I mean alot of work
<bobweaver> yeah I asked if there was more people that wanted to help but ....
<mhall119> well, we can try to get some
<bobweaver> if we had team of 10
<mhall119> If you can get a foundation in place, we can probably find people who can implement the details
<bobweaver> but still it is imporant to think of the code that I am writing as something that we can hand off to the design team (kinda)
<mhall119> well the design team signed off on the spec, so as long as we follow that we should be god
<mhall119> good
<bobweaver> lol
<mhall119> though if you pull this off in 6 months, maybe the first
<bobweaver> yeah that is what I have been thinking about for the last 2 days
<bobweaver> I am making timeline that I am going to try and follow
<mhall119> good idea
<bobweaver> will send to mailing list when I get the chance
<bobweaver> I also have some local work. So I figure that I will break this all up into months of work like month one have launcher code done
<bobweaver> month two previews and slider ect
<bobweaver> I would like to do that on are launchpoad age ;)
<bobweaver> launchpad *
<bobweaver> page *&
<bobweaver> I also think that it is SUPER IMPORANT that we stay in touch with the Ubuntu One team, having that sorta thing from the dash could be great
<bobweaver> that is month 2 and the RenderTVChannels things
<bobweaver> View ^^
 * bobweaver rule is if not having fun then should be paid for what he is doing 
<mhall119> a reasonable rule
<bobweaver> I just dont want to mix the desktop and the tv factor togeather
<bobweaver> I figure that the Desktop team can also use my code
<bobweaver> all that they want
<mhall119> as long as we can share things that can and should be shared
<bobweaver> or design team or what ever
<bobweaver> I guess what I am trying to say is that Ubuntu has 20 million peps on the desktop
<bobweaver> that is scary for a developer that is alone
<mhall119> I understand, hopefully we can round up some other contributors, plus the Canonical Unity developers are there to help
<bobweaver> because if his implamentation into the desktop / tv code is not the best or has something that he can not test then it makes him look bad
<bobweaver> and 20 million peps can have bugs
<mhall119> bobweaver: will you be around on Monday?  If so I'll introduce you to the desktop Unity developers
<bobweaver> that is why I think it is best that the form-factor
<bobweaver> Yeah well where in copenhagen ? if so no I am back in the states
#ubuntu-tv 2012-11-04
<bobweaver> but the formfactor thing, Yes it will create alot more code and I can even make dir for it that is plain, But I do not want to touch any of the desktop code,
<bobweaver> kinda take desktop code make clone to lay on top
<bobweaver> then desktop team or canonical peps can then implant
<bobweaver> it is just scary that is all
<mhall119> I'm back in the states to, I meant introduce you on IRC
 * mhall119 flew home yesterday
<bobweaver> ahh Yeah I will obe around un-less I get called into work but I could look if there is anything coming to town
<bobweaver>  Got to love waking up to good email's
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/nuxplayground/nuxplayground-calculator     +    google.com/voice  + David Callé saying "I'll make a lens prototype using the search part of the API on monday/tuesday and push a branch."  ===  One bad a$$ lens
<bobweaver> I will take lens and use calculator as a dial pad :)
<bobweaver> ogra_, I hope that you and popey  do not mind but I put you in a video about uds :)  if you would like me to take your pictures out of the thing just let me know.
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pER9B5Jo5dI
<popey> bobweaver, np
<popey>  :)
#ubuntu-tv 2013-10-30
<willcooke> greets
<tgm4883> willcooke, o/
#ubuntu-tv 2013-10-31
 * willcooke high fives Saviq 
<willcooke> Saviq: I might be in your neck of the woods in the new year.
<jhodapp> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Hey jhodapp!!
<willcooke> How's it going dude?
<jhodapp> willcooke, hey man, really well (except having caught a bad cold)
<jhodapp> willcooke, are you tracking Ubuntu Touch on any local devices of your own?
<willcooke> Doesn't run on iPhone :D
<jhodapp> oh right, I forgot that's what you have
<jhodapp> that's what I have as well, wish it would run on Apple hardware
<willcooke> So I bought an Apple TV
<willcooke> man, that thing is a bag of crap
<willcooke> it does NOTHING
<jhodapp> lol, yeah I know
<jhodapp> and the filler apps are just fluff
<jhodapp> I use it for 2 things: renting movies on iTunes and watching Netflix
<ogra_> stop complaining, it has an apple logo on the case
<jhodapp> ogra_, lol
<ogra_> :)
<jhodapp> willcooke, so you don't have access to Netflix, right?
<willcooke> I use an alternative to netflix
<willcooke> you might have heard of it
<willcooke> ;)
<jhodapp> :)
<willcooke> get well soon jhodapp|sick
<jhodapp|sick> thanks willcooke
#ubuntu-tv 2014-10-29
<jononeone> hi, i get this error when trying to run ubuntu tv:
<jononeone> unity-2d-shell: [FATAL] ASSERT: "m_barrier != 0" in file /build/buildd/unity-2d
